# Pedestrian Killed by Northstar Train



## jebr (Oct 22, 2014)

A tragedy tonight on the Northstar line.



> A man was struck and killed by a Northstar Commuter Rail Line train in Elk River Wednesday evening.
> 
> Metro Transit officials say the accident occurred around 6:30 p.m. when a man was walking near the tracks in a non-designated crossing area. He was pronounced dead on the scene.


Source


----------



## Dutchrailnut (Oct 23, 2014)

Pedestrians walk on roads and walkways, a person walking on tracks is called a trespasser.

yea a criminal just sayin...


----------



## Shawn Ryu (Oct 24, 2014)

If you are not deaf or blind how do you get run over by a train? I dont get it, train isnt quiet surely they can hear it coming


----------



## SarahZ (Oct 24, 2014)

Shawn Ryu said:


> If you are not deaf or blind how do you get run over by a train? I dont get it, train isnt quiet surely they can hear it coming


Unless they have headphones/earbuds on. Even then, that's pretty stupid if you're walking near the tracks.

Since they said near the tracks instead of on the tracks, I imagine he was walking next to the tracks, thinking he was safe. People forget the train extends past the tracks.


----------



## Dutchrailnut (Oct 24, 2014)

you would still be trespassing, a railroad right of way for single track is about 70 foot wide.

so another Darwin award winner.


----------



## SarahZ (Oct 24, 2014)

Dutchrailnut said:


> you would still be trespassing, a railroad right of way for single track is about 70 foot wide.
> 
> so another Darwin award winner.


I didn't say they weren't trespassing. I offered up a reason for them getting hit when they were "near" the tracks instead of "on" them. I'm well aware of the ROW and trespassing laws.


----------



## Shawn Ryu (Oct 25, 2014)

SarahZ said:


> Shawn Ryu said:
> 
> 
> > If you are not deaf or blind how do you get run over by a train? I dont get it, train isnt quiet surely they can hear it coming
> ...



I listen to music all the time and I still can hear a subway train coming in.


----------

